# White Poop - Eating and Acting Normal



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

So, since the fish is not acting sick, I would not normally post, but when taking pictures last night I actually caught someone in the act of pooping white poop.










I know this can be a sign of an issue and wanted your thoughts. I do feed cucumbers or zucchini daily, so not sure if that could cause this.[/img]


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

It could be from the vegetables. When I feed my haps raw shrimp once a week, I notice the poop is stringy white. I feed NLS as a stable and the poop is brownish red. If they are eating I wouldn't worry. Only if they are not eating and hiding with white poop, then they could have bloat. Just keep the protein low and feeding vegetables is a good idea.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That white poop is not thready, it is the normal thickness for fish poop.

The white, thready poop that you get with bloat is really not poop at all, but mucous and is caused because the gut is blocked and no food waste can be passed.

No cause for concern. :thumb:


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> That white poop is not thready, it is the normal thickness for fish poop.
> 
> The white, thready poop that you get with bloat is really not poop at all, but mucous and is caused because the gut is blocked and no food waste can be passed.
> 
> No cause for concern. :thumb:


Thanks! Puts my mind at ease!


----------

